# FIRST BLEED AND FIRST TIME CLOMID USER....HELP ADVISED PLEASE???!!!



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 36 years old with a 4 year old and 2 years ago I had an ectopic pregnancy which has left me with one tube and fortunately both ovaries. Since I have had maybe 3 periods and no positive pregnancy tests. I had my tube checked in January of this year and the dye went thru fine even though it was scarred. I am now about to try Clomid but have had to have Norethestine to have a withdrawl bleed, which I am now on my last day of taking those tablets. *9/4/06* Very small bleed today so I guess this is day 1! Through people who have e-mailed me from seeing this, it seems the best time to take Clomid is in the evening. I'm a little scared of the side affects and I am uncertain as to how my body may react. The specialist tells me my first month on Clomid will probably be unsuccessful in ovulation.

If anybody sees this and can give me their full and totally realistic view as to the side effects no matter how bad then I would appreciate a reply and also any successful pregnancies and what stage of Clomid that was. just something to cling to if I have bad side effects and dark times.

thanks everyone!

Scouser xxx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Scouser

Well you've certainly come to the right place for help, advice and support.  This site is super and has been an amazing help to me.

I'm afraid I can't advise re Clomid.  But I have noticed that there is a main thread for ladies using Clomid.  If you go back to the main page and scroll down you will find it.  I'm sure somebody there will be able to help.

Good luck

Best wishes

Cat


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Scouser......I've moved you here as you should get more help 

Welcome to FF 

Good luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
I also have very few periods, maybe max 2 a year.  I have taken norethistrone x2 to give me a bleed, it only made me spot for 1/2 a day no proper blood.  For me 50mg of clomid did not make me ov, however 100mg made me ov and I have just had a proper bleed-first one since my m/c in sept.
I cant tell you how successful it is a pregnancy rates as I havent fallen pg on it, but it did make me ov so there is hope.
Good luck    
strawbs xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and welcome 

We're all on or have been on clomid and hopefully can help you.  I've never had to bring on a bleed so can't advise on that sorry but I take it on day 2 of my period for 5 days.  I have it to help me ovulate.  Sorry to here about your ectopic 

On the top of this page is "clomid girls part..." come and have a chat xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya welcome to the   world of clomid!!
After my early m/c I had to take provera to bring on a bleed which it did within about 10 days of me finishing the last tablet.....think you should speak to your cons/gp if you don't get a bleed first before taking clomid.

   good luck


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

I'm in a fairly similar position. I had an ectopic last March and lost my left tube. I have endo and my cons believes all the surgery and scarring may have caused it    I still have both ovaries and had an HSG done to check my remaining tube, about 6 months ago, and it was fine. I've just done 3 months on 50mg Clomid as i only ovulate sporadically   I've had no luck so far, seeing my fert lady next week.  Oddly, ive always had very regular periods though.  I hope u do get your bleed soon.

Good luck, your in the right place for lots of help and support  
Jo x


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for you answer.  Yes we are in a very similar position and before my ectopic my periods were quite regular too.  After the ectopic things just seemed to stop.  I have had only 2 bleeds in the last year and since I havwe had no further bleeds it's going to be hard to calculate what the 2nd day of my bleed would be to start taking the Clomid.

Have you been in a postion were one time you didn't have a bleed and you had to start taking the Clomid?
If so how did you calculate?
Would it be safe to start takling the Clomid if I didn't have a bleed?

It's been 1 day now since i finished taking the Noresthterine course to start the bleed and was just wondering how long it is that a bleed is suppose to happen?

Thanks for your patience and attention.

Scouser (Julie) x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope youve managed to start your clomid now ( read you had a slight show)

I've never had no bleed before so couldnt really advise you, sorry.
I only had a few hot flushes and some headaches, mostly whilst actually taking the tablets. Think i was weeing a bit more too! so not too bad (took mine about 9pm)

Good luck. xx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 
Just want to say i am takin clomid for cycle days 2-6. I started taking 50mg but i did not ovulate so gyno said to take 100mg for my second month which iam on now and they made me ovulate, not sure about havin a pregnancy but i will let u know on friday wen i test   thats if period dont come in the mean time.  
side affects- I'd warn your partner about the moods 1 min u can be fine then the next u are bitting his head off.   I get the affects wen i stop taking the tablets i get a tummy ache.
Good luck    anyting u not sure of come on here there are great girls on here who are always helpful.
Take care


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi all,

thanks for your kind and honest replies about the Clomid side effects..well I am now on day 4 of a very heavy bleed which I think is one of the side effects of Clomid too.  I am now on my 3rd night of taking Clomid and hopefully seem to be coping okay.  I have just 2 more nights to take it and then hope I ovulate with the 100gm.

Will keep you updated.

Scouser xx


----------

